# good story on a lost job



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

so I have plowed for a particular fast food restaurant for the past 3 years. No complaints and I have always had the place taken care of in a timely manor. I contact store level management to ask them about this years contract. Fella saids that the owner of the restaurant will be on vacation for a few weeks but if we get the snow were supposed to get to please plow and they would be sure to get me paid. So it snows a few inches I plow and salt and move on. They like to be billed per every storm (pain in the ass but whatever) so I take the bill up. Manager saids hes still not heard who they have decided to go with but as soon as he figures it out he will call me. A few days later the OWNER calls and asks if I need a copy of the signed contract for my records. I said yes just send it to the address on the top of contract and I thanked her for sticking with me. Well, the contract never came in the mail. I honestly wasn't worried about it as they had been great to deal with in the past. Next thing you know I have one of my buddies call me saying that someone called him (he plows also) about plowing there and wanted to know what was going on?? I told him that there must be some confusion somewhere because I was told they were going with me and the contract was supposedly in the mail to me. 

Soooooooooo A few days later im fishing on my boat and my phone rings. didn't recognize the number let it go to voicemail. come to find out it was the owner again. She left me a message that she was sorry but they had decided to go with someone else. At first it irritated the hell out of me but after catching a bunch of fish I forgot about it for the day. The more I thought about it the more It made me mad that I had turned down several potential snow contracts because I was "fully booked" with as much work as I feel I can get done in a timely manor. SOOOOOOO I decided to call today (a week after the message). I get the owner on the phone and explain that im not calling to start an argument or to get the job back but did feel that it was important that they should know that in the future it would be nice for them to give a little more heads up in this situation. The lady asks "why"?. I explained that I only take on X amount of work and no more because I want to be able to serve my customers in a timely manor. I explained that I turned down work because she told me that I had the job and that the contract was "on its way". To my complete disbelief the lady starts apologizing and states that that was not good business practice and that she felt bad about the situation and she needed to call me back. 2 hours later she calls me back and lets me know that she appreciated the phone call and that there goal is to take care of the ppl that serve them with a good service as I have for the past 3 years. She explained that she owns several chain restaurants and that most of them were in one town EXCEPT for the one I do so her and her husband decided to let the fella that did all there other restaurants take this one also. She said after discussing our phone call with her husband they decided to stick with me. 

I cant believe it worked out. Just goes to show you never know until you make that phone call. Glad I did. After the warm fuzzy phone call id say we will be business partners for years to come. I hope so, its a good account............ Sorry for the long read...... Thought id share. As you all know, most times the owner never even would have listened to you in this situation so it was nice to get to deal with an owner that had a heart.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snowcrazy;1889440 said:


> so I have plowed for a particular fast food restaurant for the past 3 years. No complaints and I have always had the place taken care of in a timely manor. I contact store level management to ask them about this years contract. Fella saids that the owner of the restaurant will be on vacation for a few weeks but if we get the snow were supposed to get to please plow and they would be sure to get me paid. So it snows a few inches I plow and salt and move on. They like to be billed per every storm (pain in the ass but whatever) so I take the bill up. Manager saids hes still not heard who they have decided to go with but as soon as he figures it out he will call me. A few days later the OWNER calls and asks if I need a copy of the signed contract for my records. I said yes just send it to the address on the top of contract and I thanked her for sticking with me. Well, the contract never came in the mail. I honestly wasn't worried about it as they had been great to deal with in the past. Next thing you know I have one of my buddies call me saying that someone called him (he plows also) about plowing there and wanted to know what was going on?? I told him that there must be some confusion somewhere because I was told they were going with me and the contract was supposedly in the mail to me.
> 
> Soooooooooo A few days later im fishing on my boat and my phone rings. didn't recognize the number let it go to voicemail. come to find out it was the owner again. She left me a message that she was sorry but they had decided to go with someone else. At first it irritated the hell out of me but after catching a bunch of fish I forgot about it for the day. The more I thought about it the more It made me mad that I had turned down several potential snow contracts because I was "fully booked" with as much work as I feel I can get done in a timely manor. SOOOOOOO I decided to call today (a week after the message). I get the owner on the phone and explain that im not calling to start an argument or to get the job back but did feel that it was important that they should know that in the future it would be nice for them to give a little more heads up in this situation. The lady asks "why"?. I explained that I only take on X amount of work and no more because I want to be able to serve my customers in a timely manor. I explained that I turned down work because she told me that I had the job and that the contract was "on its way". To my complete disbelief the lady starts apologizing and states that that was not good business practice and that she felt bad about the situation and she needed to call me back. 2 hours later she calls me back and lets me know that she appreciated the phone call and that there goal is to take care of the ppl that serve them with a good service as I have for the past 3 years. She explained that she owns several chain restaurants and that most of them were in one town EXCEPT for the one I do so her and her husband decided to let the fella that did all there other restaurants take this one also. She said after discussing our phone call with her husband they decided to stick with me.
> 
> I cant believe it worked out. Just goes to show you never know until you make that phone call. Glad I did. After the warm fuzzy phone call id say we will be business partners for years to come. I hope so, its a good account............ Sorry for the long read...... Thought id share. As you all know, most times the owner never even would have listened to you in this situation so it was nice to get to deal with an owner that had a heart.


A great example why when you're pissed it's best to cool down before you make the call, nicely played.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Good to hear you got the contract back after the mixup.

I'm dealing with a somewhat similar issue with a fast food chain. I handle all their accounts (management companies runs them) and have for 3 years. I deal with the second in command and occasionally a DM. Well after simply asking to check on some invoices I didn't have stubs for from the account, I get a nasty email from the head lady (total bi*ch). First time in 3 years I have had any contact with her. I left it alone for a day before sending a reply nicely stating it was their accountant that screwed up. 

Never got a reply, but the second in command contacted me that the missing invoices are being paid, and everything seems fine now. However it left me fuming, and I'm still considering not providing any more services. Don't appreciate my practices being called into question when I wasn't the side that made the mistake.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a small strip mall ive done it for the past 6 years last year mid season it was sold the new owners contacted me to continue services this year iv emailed them never a response called never a response texted never a response so when the snow flys maybe I'll be a no response
Sounds like there are dic* heads everyware


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I done one for 30 years and this year She hired a new one So I went in and ask She told me that company she hired told her I sold out wasn't pushing snow anymore.

So she said she was sorry. She said she should called me but she didn't. Funny part is she is paying more with this other company She told me, she wants to come back I told her I'll think about it.
I find out my old customers I have, its hard to raise there price. So on this lot might be good she had someone else doing it. Come next year, I'll give her a price just under what she told me which is about 30% higher what I was doing it for last year.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Antlerart06;1889514 said:


> I done one for 30 years and this year She hired a new one So I went in and ask She told me that company she hired told her I sold out wasn't pushing snow anymore.
> 
> So she said she was sorry. She said she should called me but she didn't. Funny part is she is paying more with this other company She told me, she wants to come back I told her I'll think about it.
> I find out my old customers I have, its hard to raise there price. So on this lot might be good she had someone else doing it. Come next year, I'll give her a price just under what she told me which is about 30% higher what I was doing it for last year.


What really would irritate me about that is the fact some a hole lied and said you went out of business........ Yeah as an above post stated there are a holes everywhere........ I plowed for a large strip mall in my hometown (mowed the place for 14 years) and was on first name basis with them...... Made me feel like I was somebody...... Last year Decembers bill was late so I contacted them and they said checks on the way..... As you all know from Ohio January was crazy for us...... All of a sudden there late on two months in the amounts of $2,210.64 and 4,560.00 for those two months..... I called and let them knkw I needed paid immediately or no service would be supplied for the upcoming large storm..... They told me by email, and text that the checks were on there way and please don't leave them hanging.... I didn't I plowed two storms that weekend....... Next storm rolls in and all I'm doing is a drive by and wasn't going to plow it...... I was already replaced...... In the middle of a lawsuit which I have already won by default judgment because they never even showed for court..... Total amount with lawyer fees $ 11,650............ I'll probably never see it.... Our justice system sucks..... If someone owes you money they should be given x amount of time to pay or they can go to jail...... Funny how you can win, put a lien on a property and still not get paid..... There not hurting for money that's for sure.... They just saw an opportunity to screw someone and did......... 11,650 may not sound like a lot to you big shots but when you took that right off the top It took my best year and made it my worse........


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would take out a full page ad in the local paper every Saturday until they paid me....
And it would be posted on every social media site too...Facebook, twitter, reddit, every feedback on every store website in the place...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

BUFF;1889470 said:


> A great example why when you're pissed it's best to cool down before you make the call, nicely played.Thumbs Up


Exactly Buff! I was gonna say the same thing. Stay calm, stay classy, and stay professional.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Staying calm is hard to do when you broke your a$$ last year. If the dont pay and you won the case i hope there is a lien against them, the first place for social media is right here


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1889552 said:


> I would take out a full page ad in the local paper every Saturday until they paid me....
> And it would be posted on every social media site too...Facebook, twitter, reddit, every feedback on every store website in the place...


I'm no lawyer but I think they can file that under slander and then you're kind of shooting yourself in the foot. Best thing I can think of is to quietly tell other contractors. If your city is anything like ours, bad word spreads faster than wildfire


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rjigto4oje;1889611 said:


> Staying calm is hard to do when you broke your a$$ last year. If the dont pay and you won the case i hope there is a lien against them, the first place for social media is right here


There's a time and place for everything, the OP was trying to understand where the disconnect was the contract.
When it comes to collecting late payments you have to be cautious in how you handle yourself as it can come back to bite you and don't let emotions lead the way.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

BUFF;1889666 said:


> There's a time and place for everything, the OP was trying to understand where the disconnect was the contract.
> When it comes to collecting late payments you have to be cautious in how you handle yourself as it can come back to bite you and don't let emotions lead the way.


so how long does he have to wait ,a year, who and when can notify that these people don't pay the B.b.b


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowcrazy;1889546 said:


> What really would irritate me about that is the fact some a hole lied and said you went out of business........ Yeah as an above post stated there are a holes everywhere........ I plowed for a large strip mall in my hometown (mowed the place for 14 years) and was on first name basis with them...... Made me feel like I was somebody...... Last year Decembers bill was late so I contacted them and they said checks on the way..... As you all know from Ohio January was crazy for us...... All of a sudden there late on two months in the amounts of $2,210.64 and 4,560.00 for those two months..... I called and let them knkw I needed paid immediately or no service would be supplied for the upcoming large storm..... They told me by email, and text that the checks were on there way and please don't leave them hanging.... I didn't I plowed two storms that weekend....... Next storm rolls in and all I'm doing is a drive by and wasn't going to plow it...... I was already replaced...... In the middle of a lawsuit which I have already won by default judgment because they never even showed for court..... Total amount with lawyer fees $ 11,650............ I'll probably never see it.... Our justice system sucks..... If someone owes you money they should be given x amount of time to pay or they can go to jail...... Funny how you can win, put a lien on a property and still not get paid..... There not hurting for money that's for sure.... They just saw an opportunity to screw someone and did......... 11,650 may not sound like a lot to you big shots but when you took that right off the top It took my best year and made it my worse........


I understand 
Last winter was a very big winter for me and people drag there feet on paying 
It be hard to live without 11k 
It wont last long, I clean lots on both sides of this lot. Last storm wasn't much talk about for depth 2''. They was using a open cab Mule look like 72'' plow to clean it. I cleaned 2 lots and they was still there when I pulled out.

People lie all time Like during summer time on big bids. Customer wants reference on jobs you do. So I always write down the jobs that really shows the lines when you drive by.
I get a call ask me come in they had problems some the bids.
2 other contractors not from my town wrote down they do this one lawn I wrote down for a reference. I told them did you call the number they will tell who mows there lawn.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well played my friend! I try so damn hard to keep people happy as most of us do but Ive had things like this happen to me before and Ive learned to do what you did, not that we got a contract back but we've had them come back the next year and stick with us since. We actually have an account that switch between our company and another every other year because of a mistake they made years ago and it's worked out so far.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

BUFF;1889666 said:


> There's a time and place for everything, the OP was trying to understand where the disconnect was the contract.
> When it comes to collecting late payments you have to be cautious in how you handle yourself as it can come back to bite you and don't let emotions lead the way.


Oh I have the e-mails and texts I sent them and I was very nice the entire time. For one thing they were great customers in the years past so I figured it was just a mistake on there end.

As far as the full page add, TRUST ME I have already thought about it. I would love to hurt them in any way possible as this is beyond personal now since they bold faced lied to me about the checks being on the way. Plain and simple they saw an opportunity to screw a contractor out of over nearly 10 grand and that's what they did. My lawyer flat out told me I could be in a world of trouble for putting this in the paper because in the laws eyes they "owe" me the money and haven't "screwed" me... I call it getting screwed but the lawyers these days try to keep on the cautious side of things so hes just doing his job trying to keep me from shooting myself in the foot.

Where the problem lies is If I did put it in the paper it would hurt the small local businesses that are tenants for these ******** that own the shopping center...... What kills me about this entire deal is the guy they hired I knew pretty well. He knows everything that happened to me and still is doing the work for them. the funny thing is he was paid almost immediately for the two storms he did have to cover last year........ Its amazing what some ppl will do to draw out a situation like this. The subpoenas were sent out to 3 ppl which were the owner, office manager which sent me an e-mail stating that the checks were sent (she even included the amounts the checks were for!", and my boss which was just a pee on for the company which sent me the text messages stating the checks were on there way and not to leave them hanging. I never knew how subpoenas were delivered but I guess they are delivered by certified mail. they denied these for nearly 3 months upon delivery and after that I guess they are sent via regular mail and they have so many days to respond. They never did so trial was set and they were sent notice. none of them showed up nor there lawyers. My lawyer said he had never seen a business of this size not show up and he was boggled by that. Its simple, if a judge doesn't have a way to "take" this money, there not going to wright out a check. Plain and simple.....

There is more to this story that actually just adds to my fury. They have always had a 2" trigger for plowing and they were sticklers on that issue. I asked them about ice as it wasn't in the contract they said accumulation is accumulation and if there wasn't 2 " I was to salt only. We all on here know that's ******** but I went along with it (my fault)..... in the midst of me calling, texting, and emailing them about my two months due we got a half inch of ice dumped on us. Folks from ohio will remember this storm as it was actually an easy push. drop the plow and it would peel it up like a puzzle all the way to blacktop. anyways, I was at that shopping center at 5am just as the storm was ending.... I showed up there before anyone else got serviced. I threw my allowance of salt which was only 30 bags which they would not up for situations like this. I saw the manager of the grocery store pulling up. I explained that I knew dam good and well this wasn't going to work but I could only do what I was allowed to do. He agreed and understood my point. so I left and plowed for about 10 hours at all my other locations because they are no tolerance per my contract. my phone rings and its my boss from the strip mall stating that the drs office called along with a few others and stated I hadn't salted yet. it told her to call The grocery store and ask for the manager as I did it over 10 hours ago. She demanded that I get both my trucks up there and plow. I told her that was fine but she needed to realize this was THERE FAULT!!! I got there as soon as I could and by this time the temps had plummeted and the ice was like concrete. There wasn't **** I could do. It was knocking the hell out of my truck. I called them back and told them the situation........ They didn't like what I had to say which is that had they listened to me years ago they would know this would have never happened because I could have plowed it up no problems but now its to late. She continued to ***** and moan and I stopped her dead in her tracks and told her I couldn't believe that she had the nerve to tell me off as if I owe them this great service when at the time they were late on two months worth of payments. One of the dr.s from the drs office in that shopping center fell and hurt his arm. Luckily that dr was my next door neighbor and knew exactly why the place wasn't done. He is one of the folks that will be standing with me in court along with the management of a clothing store and the grocery store. I did send the owner one last text about 2 weeks ago stating that I found it to be quite mind boggling that he didn't care that several of his tenants were going to have to miss work to be in court representing me because they decided to screw me out of money. never got a text back........... Its been hell.... Karma is a ***** I hope they have to answer for this someday. That was a ton of money and it really hurt me as I had done paid a driver, put a **** ton of salt down all winter including peladow on all the walks. Whatcha gonna do. Im going to give this a little longer and there will come a time when I will not care anymore and put this in the paper along with plaster the folks on THIS SITE.!!! They own several shopping centers/malls in ohio, ky and Indiana........


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

rjigto4oje;1889675 said:


> so how long does he have to wait ,a year, who and when can notify that these people don't pay the B.b.b


This is exactly what I asked my lawyer. He said there is no time they have to pay by. They just "owe" me the money. From what Im understanding, these folks cannot sell the building nor refinance on the property until I am paid. These folks got money and they have owned the building a long time. Don't see them selling it any time soon but hey, maybe I will see my money in 20 years. lol

I told my lawyer this was ******** and they should only have a certain time frame to pay. he said thata just not the way it works.......... How freaking sorry is that!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

snowcrazy;1889710 said:


> This is exactly what I asked my lawyer. He said there is no time they have to pay by. They just "owe" me the money. From what Im understanding, these folks cannot sell the building nor refinance on the property until I am paid. These folks got money and they have owned the building a long time. Don't see them selling it any time soon but hey, maybe I will see my money in 20 years. lol
> 
> I told my lawyer this was ******** and they should only have a certain time frame to pay. he said thata just not the way it works.......... How freaking sorry is that!!!!!!!


There are further legal steps you can take...start by getting a better lawyer.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Doughboy12;1889861 said:


> There are further legal steps you can take...start by getting a better lawyer.


Not made of money man..... Wish I was........ I'm already out two grand as it is........ This is one of the best lawyers in my area.... Like he said winning is one thing, collecting is another.... Not sure what to do next but I'm not dropping another penny.... I can't.... I'm already out to much on salt, hourly labor and lawyers..... Enough is enough...... I know it sounds like I'm giving up but I'm not gonna keep working to give it all to lawyers....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You need to go back to your lawyer.
as I don't think he gave you the best advice.

I sued someone for some $$$.
I could put a lien on their property and wait and wait.
OR
I could take it from their bank account or a wage levy.

You then file a notice of entry
and docketing of judgement.
it then read into court by the judge who presided over the case.

The judge then sends you a Writ of Execution.
this "commands the sheriff to satisfy said judgement"
so off to the sheriffs dept. with the paper work you go.

When the sheriff serves their bank and their account is frozen.
This gives the bank 30 days to respond in writing to the sheriff. 14-21 days for a corporation/business accounts.

they then send a check to the sheriff who waits for it to clear. once it has cleared 
The sheriff will mail a check to you with interest.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1889884 said:


> You need to go back to your lawyer.
> as I don't think he gave you the best advice.
> 
> I sued someone for some $$$.
> ...


Thanks SnoFarmer... Your situation is what I was referring to...:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Doughboy12;1889895 said:


> Thanks SnoFarmer... Your situation is what I was referring to...:waving:Thumbs Up


lol:waving: when I'm not being a A$$ i like to help out it if can.

ps freezing their account really gets their attention rather quickly...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

rjigto4oje;1889611 said:


> Staying calm is hard to do when you broke your a$$ last year. If the dont pay and you won the case i hope there is a lien against them, the first place for social media is right here


My post had zero to do with your situation. Your post is apples and oranges to the OP 



peteo1;1889645 said:


> I'm no lawyer but I think they can file that under slander and then you're kind of shooting yourself in the foot. Best thing I can think of is to quietly tell other contractors. If your city is anything like ours, bad word spreads faster than wildfire


I have family, and very close friends that are lawyers. Slander is spoken, libel is printed. And any good attorney will tell you that "truth is an absolute defense against both". As long as what you say is 100% factual and not personal, you're good as gold.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^
A statement does not need to be literally true in order for this defense to be effective. Courts require that the statement is substantially true in order for the defense to apply. This means that even if the defendant states some facts that are false, if the "gist" or "sting" of the communication is substantially true, then the defendant can rely on the defense. - See more at: http://injury.findlaw.com/torts-and...o-libel-and-slander.html#sthash.OiqYx4M0.dpuf

Qualified Privilege

Some defendants may be able to demonstrate that a qualified privilege applies, even if the statement meets all the elements of defamation. In order to show that a qualified privilege exists, the defendant must prove that:

the statement was made in good faith;
the statement was limited to serve a specific purpose;
the defendant had a duty or interest in communicating the statement; and the defendant communicated it to someone with a corresponding duty or interest.

Opinion

Defamatory statements are statements of fact or statements that imply the defendant knows a fact that is damaging to the plaintiff's reputation.

For example, if the defendant calls the plaintiff a "liar," this statement may be considered defamatory, because it implies that the defendant knows facts that demonstrate the plaintiff's dishonesty. However, if the defendant says that the plaintiff is "frighteningly ugly," the statement will likely be considered an opinion, since beauty is in the eye of the beholder. However, many U.S. states will not let a statement pass as an opinion merely because it starts with the phrase "I believe" or "In my opinion."


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I just hate seeing the little guy get screwed i guess we should run credit checks on our customers


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

rjigto4oje;1889952 said:


> I just hate seeing the little guy get screwed i guess we should run credit checks on our customers


And that would help in this case exactly how?


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Doughboy12;1889861 said:


> There are further legal steps you can take...start by getting a better lawyer.


Agreed. You can have a citation placed on their account after non-payment of a judgement. Basically all they have to do is ignore your, or your attorney's collection attempts. The judge orders it, and the banks will comply. Some banks will hold 2-3X the claim just to make sure the judgement is paid in full. You definitely need better counsel....


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Doughboy12;1889978 said:


> And that would help in this case exactly how?


Run their D&B. It'll tell you everything you need to know. Like if they're a deadbeat or not. Only downside is you have to pay to get a full paydex score. I do this for all my customers in my manufacturing business, as well as our plowing accounts (only do commercial lots). Once you get non-payment on accounts a few times, you learn to take precautionary steps...


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bartlett_2;1890012 said:


> Run their D&B. It'll tell you everything you need to know. Like if they're a deadbeat or not. Only downside is you have to pay to get a full paydex score. I do this for all my customers in my manufacturing business, as well as our plowing accounts (only do commercial lots). Once you get non-payment on accounts a few times, you learn to take precautionary steps...


I guess you missed this part...

"...I plowed for a large strip mall in my hometown (mowed the place for 14 years) and was on first name basis with them..."


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Doughboy12;1890014 said:


> I guess you missed this part...
> 
> "...I plowed for a large strip mall in my hometown (mowed the place for 14 years) and was on first name basis with them..."


I get what your saying, you can never be too safe! I like getting paid EVERY time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bartlett_2;1890012 said:


> Run their D&B. It'll tell you everything you need to know. Like if they're a deadbeat or not. Only downside is you have to pay to get a full paydex score. I do this for all my customers in my manufacturing business, as well as our plowing accounts (only do commercial lots). Once you get non-payment on accounts a few times, you learn to take precautionary steps...


I run D&B's on all my commercial customers and have walked from work if they are questionable. 
We've all seen threads about guys not getting paid and I question way something like a D&B wasn't run prior to signing them.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

rjigto4oje;1889952 said:


> I just hate seeing the little guy get screwed i guess we should run credit checks on our customers


ya see that wouldn't have done any good in this situation. Ill explain. I always dealt with this company _____________ which is whom I dealt with the entire 14 years of being in business with them. Its who cut my checks all along. In the midst of trying to sue them my lawyer figures out that this company was a property management company but was OWNED by the owner of the property........ Try to let that sink in for a second. that would be like you or I owning several malls and starting our own LLC property management company to manage our own strip malls (like I said, these ppl own a lot of commercial properties). It has been a ***** because the property management company is whom we had to sue first. Well, all they own is DEBT and there LLC didn't have the title to the property. so we tried to attach the property and come to find out the property was in more than the property management company owners name.........

Lets put that into perspective, that would be like you and 3 business partners having your name on the titles of tons of malls but only one of them owning the property management company. Hell I had no idea for 14 years!!!! I thought all along that the folks I dealt with all along was the company or LLC that owned the property and it wasn't. Its just been a nightmare. My lawyer saids hes working on the next step and will contact me in a few weeks if not sooner. He saids he really needs to do this part right because this is where if you screw up and get it in court you could lose by some technicality . Ill keep everyone else posted on this but as of now I was told I cannot speak about there business at this point (mention there names or company names)........ you can all trust me on one dam thing Im going to PLASTER THERE ASS on this site when this is all over.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That answers why he didn't go for the bank account.

Cool , let us know, were rutting for ya*.








*Copy and pasted from, red green,


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Now I understand thanks keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Thiefs and Robbers. 
It will come back to them. You may, or may not have the pleasure to witness it but it will in time. Meanwhile I hope get your money. Just hearing your story makes my stomach sick.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

peteo1;1889645 said:


> I'm no lawyer but I think they can file that under slander and then you're kind of shooting yourself in the foot. Best thing I can think of is to quietly tell other contractors. If your city is anything like ours, bad word spreads faster than wildfire


Not defamation or slander to tell the absolute truth. I had a signed contract with these people, I preformed my service in accordance with this contract. These people now owe me money, and they refuse to pay.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

In my area a lawyer customer of mine uses leins on there vehicles as he states that it is pretty much the only way you will get paid. Then u know for sure he takes his time getting the main removed. lol


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

In my area Contact News 6 may expose this business to the public and if they would rectify the problem they would expose that as well. Identify that this business indeed made ends meet.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

wahlturfcare;1890226 said:


> In my area a lawyer customer of mine uses leins on there vehicles as he states that it is pretty much the only way you will get paid. Then u know for sure he takes his time getting the main removed. lol


First off I appreciate everyone's kind words!! We were going to do just what you said and put liens on vehicles etc but it was all debt..... The property management company didn't have anything titled that didn't have money owed..... There driving new trucks around and the managers I dealt with drove around a Lexus rx350 SUV......... Once again we were stumped on that one......... I do feel like karma will get everyone in the end..... Im def no rich man but this isn't gonna break the bank if I don't get it.... The thing that sucks is they took more than just money from my family and I.... it has created a bad environment in the household at times...... Every time the lawyer runs into a snag it pisses me off and same with my wife.... So were walking around here pissy and on edge and it has sucked....... We have gotten over that and have realized they have done more damage than money can do...... They have taken precious happy times from my wife and I............ Some day I hope they have to answer for this..... I have to look at it in a way that I very well may never see this money..... Its the only way it let's my mind get off of it....... In my younger days, I would have taken a situation like this into my own hands and got what was owed one way or another..... Now married with kids, its just not worth it.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Nero;1890253 said:


> In my area Contact News 6 may expose this business to the public and if they would rectify the problem they would expose that as well. Identify that this business indeed made ends meet.


Oh the day I realize that I'm not gonna see this money I will say the hell with what my lawyer advises me.......... It will be in the paper and I will be contacting one from our local news that looooooooves calling ppl like this out!!! Just trying to keep cool for now to get paid but there will come a time if not.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1890193 said:


> Not defamation or slander to tell the absolute truth. I had a signed contract with these people, I preformed my service in accordance with this contract. These people now owe me money, and they refuse to pay.


 That's where this gets technical........ I told my lawyer the same dam thing which was hkw the hell am I going to get sued for telling 100% the truth..... He explained a case he covered a few years ago where he represented someone in a situation quite like mine..... They never received the money from some company that owed them money for over a year..... The person wrote a letter to the editor in our local paper.... The company turned around and sued..... Even though they told the absolute truth, the courts ruled in favor of the company because they never had a date they had to pay them by...... They just owed them the money.... The company said they were in fact going to pay but hadn't gather all the funding yet (which was probably a freaking lie) so they won...... Bad part is once it was settled nobody was owed a thing..... Both scratched each others debts out of court........ I just hate it that with our judicial system these types of ******** can continue to do these types of things...... Give them 90 days and if they cannot pay give them jail time.... That's the way I feel.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

snowcrazy;1889546 said:


> What really would irritate me about that is the fact some a hole lied and said you went out of business........ Yeah as an above post stated there are a holes everywhere........ I plowed for a large strip mall in my hometown (mowed the place for 14 years) and was on first name basis with them...... Made me feel like I was somebody...... Last year Decembers bill was late so I contacted them and they said checks on the way..... As you all know from Ohio January was crazy for us...... All of a sudden there late on two months in the amounts of $2,210.64 and 4,560.00 for those two months..... I called and let them knkw I needed paid immediately or no service would be supplied for the upcoming large storm..... They told me by email, and text that the checks were on there way and please don't leave them hanging.... I didn't I plowed two storms that weekend....... Next storm rolls in and all I'm doing is a drive by and wasn't going to plow it...... I was already replaced...... In the middle of a lawsuit which I have already won by default judgment because they never even showed for court..... Total amount with lawyer fees $ 11,650............ I'll probably never see it.... Our justice system sucks..... If someone owes you money they should be given x amount of time to pay or they can go to jail...... Funny how you can win, put a lien on a property and still not get paid..... There not hurting for money that's for sure.... They just saw an opportunity to screw someone and did......... 11,650 may not sound like a lot to you big shots but when you took that right off the top It took my best year and made it my worse........


Snowcrazy,

I feel ya! Take that $11,650 and times it by three and that's how much Mr. Mendards stiffed me for about 12 years ago! It was enough money to make me fade out per push/commercial accounts all together. I was on a first name basis with Menards front office workers, I had worked for them for years(10). They wanted me to forgo my signed contract, for a per push and charge $53.00 per hour, per truck, because that's what they pay subcontractors in Wausaw, Wisconsin. I thought they were nuts, turns out they were dead serious and just told me to sue them and good luck! True story!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

What about collections


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

snoworks1;1890384 said:


> Snowcrazy,
> 
> I feel ya! Take that $11,650 and times it by three and that's how much Mr. Mendards stiffed me for about 12 years ago! It was enough money to make me fade out per push/commercial accounts all together. I was on a first name basis with Menards front office workers, I had worked for them for years(10). They wanted me to forgo my signed contract, for a per push and charge $53.00 per hour, per truck, because that's what they pay subcontractors in Wausaw, Wisconsin. I thought they were nuts, turns out they were dead serious and just told me to sue them and good luck! True story!


That sucks man...... Well that's exactly what's going on here to man....... They just figure the hell with paying sue me... Bad part is these type of ppl are probably pros a screwing ppl..... I'd say they will finally show up and appeal all this garbage when it finally gets hot....... We shall see.... The last contractors exact words to me were "your not going to see your money".... He never did... Shame shame.......... I obviously am not the type of person to do crazy things but if I did here that someone shot one of these ppl for such things I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep........ These type of ppl think that folks like us are NOBODY....... That makes me sick.... They may just piss off the wrong person some day. I don't know.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Question what is a D&B check never heard of that before.
Would it help to involve police not sure of the law in your area but I have heard of some folk filing charges for theft of services. 
It is amazing to me how many of these people are out there they lose no sleep screwing over as small business/self employed person and walk around the community with their head up. 
Point to remember, just like you get up each day wanting to make an honest living, there are p.o.s that get up each day looking for the next victim to rip off.
Hope you get your money, good luck keep us updated.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

A " D&B" is a credit report for a business put out by Dun & Bradstreet. Esentially it tells you whether they have paid their bills on time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Chineau;1890759 said:


> Question what is a D&B check never heard of that before.
> Would it help to involve police not sure of the law in your area but I have heard of some folk filing charges for theft of services.
> It is amazing to me how many of these people are out there they lose no sleep screwing over as small business/self employed person and walk around the community with their head up.
> Point to remember, just like you get up each day wanting to make an honest living, there are p.o.s that get up each day looking for the next victim to rip off.
> Hope you get your money, good luck keep us updated.





jerpa;1890853 said:


> A " D&B" is a credit report for a business put out by Dun & Bradstreet. Esentially it tells you whether they have paid their bills on time.


They give finacial risk assessments, value of company, corporate structure and pretty much a complete background check.

http://www.dnb.com/


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Chineau;1890759 said:


> Question what is a D&B check never heard of that before.
> Would it help to involve police not sure of the law in your area but I have heard of some folk filing charges for theft of services.
> It is amazing to me how many of these people are out there they lose no sleep screwing over as small business/self employed person and walk around the community with their head up.
> Point to remember, just like you get up each day wanting to make an honest living, there are p.o.s that get up each day looking for the next victim to rip off.
> Hope you get your money, good luck keep us updated.


The cops were called the last time I saw the manager..... I confronted him and wanted to knkw where the hell my money was...... All he said was "I don't own the business so you just do what you gotta do".......... After a very heated exchange and nearly a fight, the clothing store in the strip mall called the local police..... Police report was taken and they told the police that they didn't want me on the property any longer..... The cop is also another that said he will be in court if subpoena is sent to him as he witnessed me and my help all winter doing the lot.... I asked him what I could do and he said they cannot get involved and it would have to be taken care of in court....... This police officer since then has become our chief.... Even he knows how big of crooks they are....... I still shop there and go on the property yada yada.... The way I see it I'll stop going on the property when I get what I want... MY MONEY!!


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

Snowcrazy, your attorney is taking you for a ride. The more all legal shenanigans play out, the more money the attorneys make. Your attorney is not very good at this special situation you have. If you already have a default judgment against the company, what are you waiting for? The banks have to do what you get the court and legal system to do. Freeze and garnish the business accounts. Get the sheriff to have a firesale on any and all equipment the business may have. You can go with the sheriff and loot anything that is inside or outside this business to satisfy what they owe you. Take everything they have to get your money back. :vehicles,chairs,computers,printers,routers,phones,desks..and I mean anything you want will be yours to take to satisfy what they owe. All incurred costs of hiring the sheriff, paying the courts is included in your final tally. 

We have done this twice now in 2 years. Both times the businesses went to a bank with us and the sheriff and paid IMMEDIATELY after the sheriff and us showed up at their doors and were going to start an inventory of what I was going to take. The look on the peoples faces when we showed up to take anything we wanted was priceless. Do not accept anything but payment immediately. No checks. No clearinghouse credit. No money order or cashiers checks. Make them work. Make them go to a bank and pay you in cash/federal reserve notes. They have no choice once you put your legal and lawful rights to proper use.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

To be fair the OP has said this particular property owners business is structured with several LLC's. He may still need his attorney since he has said the initial judgement was against an LLC that has no assets. He likely has to now sue another entity involved with the original LLC that has assets he is able to collect from. While looking into a second opinion is worthwhile, I would be cautious of calling out his legal counsel without all the facts of the case.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Full page ad announcing the court judgment. Every Saturday for 2 months.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

XYZSnowPros;1891888 said:


> Snowcrazy, your attorney is taking you for a ride. The more all legal shenanigans play out, the more money the attorneys make. Your attorney is not very good at this special situation you have. If you already have a default judgment against the company, what are you waiting for? The banks have to do what you get the court and legal system to do. Freeze and garnish the business accounts. Get the sheriff to have a firesale on any and all equipment the business may have. You can go with the sheriff and loot anything that is inside or outside this business to satisfy what they owe you. Take everything they have to get your money back. :vehicles,chairs,computers,printers,routers,phones,desks..and I mean anything you want will be yours to take to satisfy what they owe. All incurred costs of hiring the sheriff, paying the courts is included in your final tally.
> 
> We have done this twice now in 2 years. Both times the businesses went to a bank with us and the sheriff and paid IMMEDIATELY after the sheriff and us showed up at their doors and were going to start an inventory of what I was going to take. The look on the peoples faces when we showed up to take anything we wanted was priceless. Do not accept anything but payment immediately. No checks. No clearinghouse credit. No money order or cashiers checks. Make them work. Make them go to a bank and pay you in cash/federal reserve notes. They have no choice once you put your legal and lawful rights to proper use.


This was all the plan from the get go but its not that simple.... First off you can't go into the building and take what you want because the stuff belongs to the TENANTS, not the owner of the building... I'm sueing there landlord basically........ Its just complicated..... The default judgment has been awarded but I was employed by the property management company which was owned by one of many owners on the actual title of this property......... Had it been the same single owner that owned both I'm sure we would he further along............

As for the full page add, you still have to remember, nobody in this town knows who the ppl are that own this strip mall..... If I put the full page add in the paper about the judgment I will draw business away from the businesses that rent from these ass holes..... Its not the grocery store, clothing store, dr office, Chinese food restaurant, etc etc fault that there land lord didn't pay me......... I just don't feel its my place to hurt there business when this had absolutely nothing to do with them..... With that said, many managers from this strip mall said they would be in court to back me if and when it gets to that point..... They all knkw what the landlord has done and the funny thing is some of them have personally told them they feel they should get a percentage of there rent money back since over 20% of there rent is for property maintanence...... Its really not fair for them to charge them x amount for property maintanence and turn around and pocket the money because they feel like they should....... Like I said, a$$holes!!!!!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Class action suit brought by all renters? I would do everything in my power to bring them down.


----------

